# Is my HD ready FULL HD?



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, i am a home theater enthusiast, i build my first back in end of 90's. I have an HD READY tv and i am wondering if i am having an 1080 playback, i searched google alot and i tested it with alot of HD tests,it shows all 1080 videos in youtbe,but i also read that HD READY won't support 1920x1080, so i use 1080i 1920x1080 setting in my graphic card(I connect my pc tower which i have nvidia HD) and it supports that so my question is how do i know that my HD READY supports FULL HD playback,thank you


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard vickgei1981, nice to have a new member. What is the brand & model# of your TV?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack! Please visit us often.

HD Ready could be 720p. Unless there is a menu option on the setup screen that shows incoming resolution, there may not be a way of knowing. 720p TVs can scale 1080i to 720p. Some TVs will show resolution of a source when the input button is changed on the remote, especially with HDMI inputs.


----------



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi thanks for your replies, mine is a Schneider LCD TV, i checked the internet and i found out that it has Horizontal resolution: 1366 so i am guessing it's not FULL HD,therefor i must ask,why do they have this HD READY if it's not FULL HD


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

HD usually is interpreted as 720P or higher. 1080P is sometimes referred to as FullHD. HD Ready is a new term to me, I'm guessing it could mean the ability to decode 1080P, regardless of output resolution. I try to minimize the number of times that video is processed. Try setting the PC output to match the TV's native resolution. Best to only change resolution once, so have it done by your best video processor.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Older TVs were advertised as HD ready when they did not have a built in ATSC tuner. That was back in the days when the HDTV standard was not finalized.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

vickgei1981 said:


> Hi thanks for your replies, mine is a Schneider LCD TV, i checked the internet and i found out that it has Horizontal resolution: 1366 so i am guessing it's not FULL HD,therefor i must ask,why do they have this HD READY if it's not FULL HD


Just to add that with this type of display when you input 1080i or 720p the display will still have to perform further scaling to display the 1366 x 768 pixels, so it's worth experimenting with both input resolutions to see if one works better than the other. I found that 1080i in to my old 32" TV for the same resolution as yours seemed to look best, but YMMV.

When I bought the 32" (about 6 years ago) it was branded as 'HD Ready' so I was fully aware it wasn't 'Full HD' as my later 40" TV is. I find that only have a single scaling step with the later TV (say 576i to 1080p in the case of PAL DVD) gives a much clearer image (improvements with contrast, etc of the later TV not with standing).


----------



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

The only way to see a very good improvment is by raising the pixels from 800x600 to 1280xsonithing which is reccomented though i can't tell if its close to 1080 or stack at 570 or 720

Thank you


----------

